# Σάλος στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών: 106 φοιτητές αντέγραψαν την ίδια εργασία!



## nickel (Sep 12, 2017)

*Σάλος στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών: 106 φοιτητές αντέγραψαν την ίδια εργασία!*

Παρέδωσαν την ίδια εργασία κα αποβλήθηκαν από την εξεταστική, με τις φοιτητικές παρατάξεις του Πανεπιστημίου να ζητούν την άρση της απόφασης.

Την ίδια φαεινή ιδέα φαίνεται ότι είχαν 106 φοιτητές του τμήματος Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών. Και οι 106 (!) κατέθεσαν τον Ιούνιο την ίδια εργασία στο μάθημα «Δυναμικά Μαθηματικά Υποδείγματα».

Καθώς έγινε αντιληπτή η αντιγραφή, σύμφωνα με τα όσα δημοσιεύει η Καθημερινή, η γενική συνέλευση του τμήματος αποφάσισε να τιμωρήσει τους αντιγραφείς, αποκλείοντάς τους από την εξεταστική του Σεπτεμβρίου.

Στη συνέλευση η ΔΑΠ-ΝΔΦΚ ετάχθη κατά της απόφασης, όπως και η ΠΑΣΠ. Η ΔΑΠ ζήτησε οι 106 να αποκλειστούν μόνο από το επίμαχο μάθημα και όχι από όλα. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί, ότι οι αντιγραφείς αντέγραψαν την ίδια εργασία, πιθανότατα καταβάλλοντας αντίτιμο. 
http://www.newsbomb.gr/ellada/paide...ron-106-foitites-antegrapsan-tin-idia-ergasia​
Και σε άλλη ιστοσελίδα:
ΔΑΠ – ΝΔΦΚ και ΠΑΣΠ στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών φέρεται να αποδοκιμάστηκαν για τη στάση τους από τοπικούς παράγοντες και βουλευτές των μητρικών κομμάτων τους.

Τελικά, ούτε να αντιγράφουν σωστά δεν μαθαίνουν!  Πού θα φτάσει πια η παιδεία μας;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 12, 2017)

Και μια και όπως ακούμε είμαστε Σοβιετία, να και η απαραίτητη αναφορά στον Μαρξ: http://www.foititikanea.gr/πανεπιστ...-το-συμβάν-αντιγραφών-στο-πανεπιστήμιο-πατρών


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 13, 2017)

Φέρτε μου ένα σύννεφο να πέσω...


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 13, 2017)

Βέβαια εμείς τα λέμε από το 2013...


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2017)

Tώρα που έμαθα τις λεπτομέρειες διαπιστώνω ότι συμφωνώ με το αίτημα των παρατάξεων να μην δώσουν οι φοιτητές το μάθημα που αντέγραψαν μόνο, κι όχι όλα. Δεν περίμενα να είμαι τόσο ελαστική, αλλά έχω καταντήσει ελαστική γιατί έχω δει σημεία και τέρατα. Εντωμεταξύ κάτι δεν μου κάθεται καλα. Και οι 106 το ίδιο σημαίνει ότι όλοι είχαν συνεννοηθεί μεταξύ τους. Το βρίσκω απιθανο σε μια κανονική τάξη να βρεθούν τόσοι πολλοί που αγοράσανε εργασία έτοιμη χωρίς να το μάθει κανένας άλλος και κατά σύμπτωση όλοι αγοράσανε την ίδια. Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι κάποιος βρήκε ή αγόρασε την εργασία και τη μοιράστηκε με τους άλλους και πήγε απο χέρι σε χέρι. 
Σημασία έχει και τί μάθημα ήταν. Αν η εργασία ήταν π.χ. λύσεις εξισώσεων, ε, τότε όλοι την ίδια λύση θα δώσουν. 

Εδώ πέρα κάνουμε μαθήματα στους φοιτητές πώς να γράφουνε και πώς να κανουν παραπομπές στη βιβλιογραφία και πώς να αποφύγουν την αντιγραφή. Αλλά, είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, SBE. Για πλάκα έγραψα σε ένα φεισμπουγκρουπο Ελλήνων του εξωτερικού ότι γράφω εργασίες αγγλικών πανεπιστημίων για άλλους και είχα πεντέξι άτομα που με πλησίασαν και ζήτησαν πληροφορίες. Με έβαλε σε σκέψεις γιατι για την τελική εργασία σε μάστερ ή μπάτσελορ στις κοινωνικές επιστημες, business κλπ, μέχρι 10000 λέξεις με πλήρεις παραπομπές, αν δεν χρειάζεται πρακτική έρευνα και γίνονται όλα απο το γραφείο, τη βγάζω σε δυο βδομάδες το πολύ, 100% πρωτότυπη, με καλά αγγλικά, και εγγυημένα περνάς (δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ βαθμό). Και μου λένε ότι η αμοιβή είναι δυο- τρία χιλιάρικα τουλάχιστον, και ότι δίνουν παραπάνω αν περνάει το Turnitin και άλλα τέστ αντιγραφής. Όχι κι άσχημα, δηλαδή. 
Τώρα θα μου πεις γιατί οι φοιτητές να αγοράσουν εργασία αντί να καθίσουν να τη δουλεψουν; Ένα σωρό λόγοι, όχι πάντα τεμπελιά. Να, π.χ έτυχε φέτος ενας γνωστός μου φοιτητής να έχει σοβαρά οικογενεικά προβλήματα με αποτέλεσμα να χάσει χρόνο και να έχει πελαγώσει, εδώ στο ΗΒ. Ήταν και λίγο κακομαθημένος απο Ελλάδα, όπου μου έλεγε ότι οι καθηγητές τον βοηθούσαν γιατί έβλεπαν να προσπαθεί (εμ, δεν πάει έτσι, ναι, θα σε βοηθήσω αν προσπαθείς, αλλά δεν θα σου κανω το πέντε οχτώ, θα το κάνω πεντέμιση, αλλιώς αυτός που αξίζει το οχτώ μπρίκια κολλάει; ).


----------

